# Rapido 7093F Reversing Camera Issues, help needed...



## 127683 (Sep 6, 2009)

First time poster, but would very much appreciate any thoughts you guys may have in regards to the Pioneer system I had installed in my Rapido from new. The MH was purchased through Brownhills and prior to delivery as new a Pioneer DVD/ Sat Nav/ Reversing camera system was installed. Model number AVIC- HD3 for the head unit and ND-BC2 for the camera.

I have been very happy with the system until a problem with the reversing camera, essential the picture fades after a few minutes of usage with the reversing camera reverting to a grainy picture and then fading away to a blank screen. Am currently trying to resolve but am unable to identify the source of the problem and the location of the power supply unit (the box where the cable goes from head unit to the reversing camera)

Any thoughts on location of the power supply unit or the likely cause of the problem would be much appreciated!

Dave


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Try unplugging and plugging the video input - it may have worked loose. The power feed to the camera my be corroded. Just ideas to try 8O


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

If this is of any help and not too late, as far as I understand it , its a software problem and you will need to send it back to Pioneer for a software upgrade but you must state that you have a problem with the camera.


----------

